# Sandbag suggestions for a light stand?



## kat.hayes (Jul 15, 2018)

I want to attach an iPad to a light stand and I need a sandbag to make sure the stand doesn’t get knocked over. I have sand bags for my c stands but they seem too big and the legs of the light stand are not going to work with my current sand bags. What type of sand bag do you use with a light stand? It looks something like this 
https://www.adorama.com/hlasti202.html

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2018)

I use the Manfrotto 10-lb weights on my small light stands.

https://www.adorama.com/bg3096.html


----------



## kat.hayes (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I'm not clear how that works though. How does it work?

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2018)

It's a weight with a clamp attached, you just clamp it to one of the legs of the stand, orcto tge upright part just above the leg attachment.


----------



## wjauch (Jul 16, 2018)

I got "sandbags" from the sports section of Walmart. They are actually made to be velcro attached around wrist or ankle while exercising "Gold's Gym 20-Pound Pair, Adjustable Ankle Weights". Use the velcro to attach to one of your stands legs above where the cross piece attaches


----------



## pwp (Jul 16, 2018)

I saw a cool left-field idea using gym weights which you will find in varying weights in most people's garage or basement  so I bought some little clamps on eBay and now have a handy, variable sandbag solution.

https://www.joeedelman.com/windproof-light-stands-with-a-standdaddy/

You don't have to do it exactly as in the video, invent your own setup using this as inspiration.

Clips? Use this search term on eBay: _Magic Friction Arm Super Crab Clamp Articulating Pliers Clip_ and choose a size that will suit your light-stands. 

I've made emergency "sandbags" on location using a supermarket shopping bag either filled with waterbottles, rocks or whatever is immediately available. I've also clamped my camera bag to the centre column of the lightstand. So many solutions, limited only by imagination.

-pw


----------



## kat.hayes (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

Do you think 10lbs will be enough to put on the light stand to make sure the stand with iPad doesnt get tipped over? OR should I conside r15lbs?

Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 18, 2018)

I have used a camping water bladder as stand weights. The one I use is 4 Litres, so that’s about 4kilos (9 pounds) weight when full. If you partially fill it, you can adjust the weight. The best thing about it is at the end of the day, just pour out the water and your load back to the car is a lot lighter.....

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5052-358/Dromedary-Bag-V2


----------



## pwp (Jul 18, 2018)

kat.hayes said:


> Do you think 10lbs will be enough to put on the light stand to make sure the stand with iPad doesnt get tipped over? OR should I consider 15lbs?


You're going to have to figure that one out for yourself. It depends on what conditions you're exposing it to. If you're outdoors on uneven ground with high, gusty wind and lots of 5 year olds with their dogs, it's going to be a different risk level to working in the studio with an assistant photographing a toaster. Trust and apply your common sense and knowingness.

-pw


----------

